# Hormone levels halved on clomid but 2 good follies? Help!



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi,
On first cycle of clomid- 2 failed IUIs cos things weren't quite in sync, eg high hormones, small follies or big follies low hormones. Went for day 11 scan and bloods today- 2 follies 16mm, same as on 9 day scan but hormone levels in blood have halved! Lh levels rising slowly. They don't know what is happening so going back for more monitoring on Wed where they'l probably call this cycle off if it hasn't risen dramatically. I am really worried and concerned. I am well aware that clomid can take a few months to work but they were really pleased with follies and said it was all going much better than expected- too good to be true perhaps.

Anyone know why my hormones have dropped when they should be rising? Can this be normal as a few people have mentioned that on clomid follies can be as big as 22mm and they can slow down and then have growth spurts? CONFUSED!

x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Angela

I have a personal experience of a follicle growth spurt!  Last month was my first on Clomid.  We had no idea when to expect OV so I had two scans:

1) the first on CD12 -> I had two follies on the right, one 10mm and one 14mm
2) the second on CD15 -> both follies had grown to 20mm in the space of three days!  (I OV'd on CD16.)

So, growth spurts can happen.  I didn't have any hormone levels checked prior to OV so can't comment on that, except to say that Clomid blocks the body's estrogen receptors (so that you will naturally produce FSH and thus follies), so your estrogen level might have been lower than pre-Clomid.

Which hormones specifically have halved?


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi
Thank you for your reply.
I think its oestrogen that has dropped. On day 9 it was in to 300s and on day 11 it was half of that, both tested post clomid. I feel as though I am ovulating today, could be totally wrong but am def having some ovulation signs so I am hoping that we haven't missed anything if it has worked and I am hoping hormone leves gone back p. Its a concern that the hosp said they don't know whats happening  so it makes you think you are a freak or its just really bad. Fingers crossed!
ta for your reply, it helps to know it can happen.
x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi again

Obviously I'm no doctor, and I don't have any experience of IUI, but I wouldn't be _too_ concerned about a drop in oestrogen as that is what needs to happen for FSH to kick in. Especially if you have PCO/S which can mean elevated oestrogen to begin with.

Oestrogen's main contribution is during the first half of your cycle leading up to OV when it helps build up your womb lining thickness. At the scan they would have measured this along with the follies. Did they give you that measurement? You're looking for 8mm or more. If you had that, then no worries 

Reason I know this is because both months I've been on Clomid I've only managed a 4.8mm lining by CD15 and unfortunately some (about 30%) women have a thin lining due to Clomid (ie, due to the reduction in oestrogen).

It is strange that your clinic seemed concerned. Can you ask them for a print-out of your hormone results, and a thorough explanation of interpretation? I have gotten print-outs for all my blood tests and googled what the levels should be and when.

Here's a good visual representation of the hormones that play a role in your cycle and their levels over the course of the month:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menstrual_cycle

Let me know how you get on at the clinic today - I'd be interested to hear about it 

Good luck!


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi, back again
today scan showed one of my follie it s has stopped growing, even shrunk so thats a no hoper. This is why hormone levels dropped. They said today it oly gone down by 80 and this is why cos the follie tat has stopped growing is not producing oestrogen. Other follie grown to 18mm, womb lining 10-11mm. Oestroen 515 or something so I'm in again tomorrow with a view to inseminate fri or sat. only problem is that I know i'm ovulating know, pain really bad and change in mucus- sorry tmi!

Does anyone know if that is still ok or will I miss it?. They want oestrogen to be at 800. One person said 600 this am, another said 800. I dont want to abort this one and miss ago if its feasible- do I get a say?

x


----------

